# What Is The Difference Between These Kits



## crokett (Sep 30, 2013)

I am considering doing a fountain pen (not kitless)

and wondering what the difference is with these kits.  Is it type of material?  Quality of the nib?  Both?  I am not necessarily going to buy either one, just wondering.  

Also, has anybody tried the fountain pen kits from Woodturningz, and did you like them?

Buy Cambridge Hybrid Woodcraft Gold and Sterling Silver Fountain Pen at Woodcraft

Buy El Grande Fountain Pen Kit Gold at Woodcraft


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 30, 2013)

The Cambridge is a much higher end pen kit and is much heavier.  The El Grande is very lightweight and not as nice a kit.


----------



## crokett (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Karl

so just comparing prices, the Woodturningz kits I am guessing are more in line with the El Grande?

What kind of finish would you put on a wood fountain pen? Some of my early wood pens with a CA finish you can see where the finish is worn from use.  I switched to just wax instead of a film finish.  My customers say they prefer it, and it doesn't show wear.  Would you do that on a much higher end pen?


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 30, 2013)

On most of my pens, I use a CA/ BLO finish followed by Plastx.  I will also use Wood Turners Finish on pens where a CA/ BLO finish won't work.

I have bought from Woodturningz, but usually only PSI kits.  I am not familiar with their fountain pen kits.  For a nice higher end fountain pen, I like the Jr. Gent II.  It is a very nice component pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I like the El Grande. I make and sell them as part of my fountain pen offerings. It gets a bad rap for having so much plastic. But, one can pay several hundred dollars for a "name brand" fountain pen that has just as much plastic. I really like the larger grip and the larger nib on the El Grande compared to the smaller nib on the jr gent and other smaller fountain pens.my best writing fountain pen that still has the kit nib is an El Grande. The cambridge and the el grande are the same size...they use the same bushing set. The churchill is another kit that uses the same bushing set and is a kit I really like. T

The difference in the price of the two about which you asked is the cambridge is a blinded up and dressed up el grande with lots of metal.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



crokett said:


> I am considering doing a fountain pen (not kitless)
> 
> and wondering what the difference is with these kits.  Is it type of material?  Quality of the nib?  Both?  I am not necessarily going to buy either one, just wondering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 5, 2013)

There are a number of kits that are virtually identical to the El Grande and fall in the same price range.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Gentleman*

The full size Gentleman might be something you like.  It has less plastic then the El Grande and is not much more expensive depending on where you go to get it. 

Churchill from Rizheng and Ligero from Dayacom (one version) are both in about the same class as El Grande

In my collection I have a couple of Chairman pens that are as large as El Grande or Larger and as I recall the kits were well priced and the kits are not loaded with plastic.  I don't remember where I got them.


----------



## Mike Powell (Oct 17, 2013)

[/quote]Also, has anybody tried the fountain pen kits from Woodturningz, and did you like them?[/quote]

Sorry Im a few days late, I just havent had time to be on the site lately.

I have made 3 of the wood turningz Classic in a fountain pen.  I like them.  The only problem I have had was the ink cartridge of one pen came off inside and leaked a little.  I think this was more my fault, not sure if I didnt put it in all the way, or carrying it around in a sleeve pen pocket in my unform and bumping around knocked it loose.  Either way, I sold one in Bethlehem Olive Wood for 50 Bucks.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 17, 2013)

I really have to agree with Don here.  The El Grande is a VERY comfortable pen to write with as it has a thick pen feel without the weight.

Michael


----------

